# Locked Panel Door an OSHA Violation?



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

I have heard the opposite. where you have to lock the panel and only "qualified personnel" can turn on the breakers. The job I am currently the inspector has told me to keep the panel doors locked


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

I have both locking and nonlocking covers in my facility.

I haven't heard either way.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

How does this reconcile with permanently installed breaker locks and electrical room door locks?

A circuit breaker is not an emergency disconnect. I would want to see what OSHA cited as evidence that breakers must be totally accessible to everyone.

EDIT: See this OSHA interpretation, it answers your question.

-John


----------



## Fiftyeggs (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice big John


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

That was a little bit on the nose. Nice find.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

most post worthy BJ>

Question: Does locking the electrical panels operating at 600 volts or less (to control access by unauthorized employees) violate OSHA electrical requirements for not being "_Readily accessible_" in the event of an emergency?

Response: In accordance with 29 CFR *1910.399*, _Readily accessible_ is defined as "capable of being reached quickly for operation, renewal, or inspections, without requiring those to whom ready access is requisite to climb over or remove obstacles or to resort to portable ladders, chairs, etc." *This definition, however, does not preclude the use of a lock on the disconnecting means (circuit breakers panel), provided those, for whom ready access may be necessary*, have a key (or lock combination) available. Additionally, the National Electrical Code (NEC) 2005, Article 110.26, partly states, "Enclosures housing electrical apparatus that are controlled by a lock(s) shall be considered accessible to qualified persons." Please note that the use of multiple locks, which requires different keys or combinations, on disconnecting switches may preclude the installation from being accessible or readily accessible to a particular individual who is authorized to access the panel. 


am i going down the wrong road, or didn't we already address the panel door lock vs. individual OCPD lock debacle?

~CS~


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Up here there is an exception for the disconnect for a furnace in a single dwelling where, if the panel containing the CB for the furnace is between the door to the room and the furnace, then the disconnect is not required. Pretty sure this panel ought not be locked.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*110.26F* Locked Electrical Equipment rooms or Enclosures seems to be addressing places where electrical equipment may be, in _rooms_, or dedicated electrical equipment _"closets"_

Not sure if the intent is to address the individual electrical panel as _"enclosure"_ here.....

~CS~


----------



## dr electron (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for all of the input. I'm going to try to find out which section the inspector cited. It very well could be his interpretation of 1910.399, but again, they have their own set of rules here so who knows.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well when OSHA comes to our jobs and weve had a few inspections in the last few months you better have your panel locked out meaning cover locked on a construction site .

With a sign that gives info of who to get in the event of a tripped breaker no one can open that panel door but a electrician assigned .

This is temp power or permanent power .

If a breaker trips they wait until we turn it back on if they go in panel like cut the lock there fired from job site .

And you said this was a OSHA inspection hummmm .


----------



## dr electron (May 3, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Well when OSHA comes to our jobs and weve had a few inspections in the last few months you better have your panel locked out meaning cover locked on a construction site .
> 
> With a sign that gives info of who to get in the event of a tripped breaker no one can open that panel door but a electrician assigned .
> 
> ...


That's the way I learned it too. Panel covers always stay locked whether during construction or after.
Like I said it was a _South Carolina_ OSHA inspection.


----------



## dr electron (May 3, 2009)

UPDATE: I found out what section the inspector was citing:
1926.404(e)(1)(iv) _"Location in or on premises. Overcurrent devices shall be readily accessible. Overcurrent devices shall not be located where they could create an employee safety hazard by being exposed to physical damage or located in the vicinity of easily ignitable material."
_
I can't find an interpretation online. Does anyone know the procedure to get one?
My interpretation is that they are talking about stuff piled up in front of a panel, switchboard, etc.
Personally I think the guy was trying a little too hard to find something wrong.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

dr electron said:


> UPDATE: I found out what section the inspector was citing:
> 1926.404(e)(1)(iv) _"Location in or on premises. Overcurrent devices shall be readily accessible. Overcurrent devices shall not be located where they could create an employee safety hazard by being exposed to physical damage or located in the vicinity of easily ignitable material."_
> 
> I can't find an interpretation online. Does anyone know the procedure to get one?
> ...


See the link in Big Johns post #4 above.
OSHA allows for readily accessible overcurrent devices to be behind closed doors.

http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=25159


----------



## dr electron (May 3, 2009)

Thanks tkb. I read that earlier but it didn't click that although it references a different section that is the issue. Unfortunately, this being SC OSHA, they can ignore fed interpretations and make up their own. And with the good ole' boys in charge they are definitely going to look after their own. I told the contractor that, in my opinion, he should take this all the way for two reasons: 1 Avoid creating a precedent which can make things hard on other contractors down the road 
2 Try to send a message that contractors won't just sit back and let them make up rules as they go


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

Alittle off subject from a different angle.

Around here they lock the panels to try to protect their work. 

Ex. High Rise. 

In house electrician locks panels so outside contractors do not have access to do a service call. Tenant is almost forced to call maintenance. The maintenance guy comes up and tries to charge them for a service call. 

This usually starts to happen when the in house contractor is on his way "out" as a last ditch effort to hold on to what they have or maybe use to have. Yup even Corporations get tired of getting screwed. If you have in house accounts do not take them for granted.


----------



## rikoshaprl (Jun 24, 2009)

dr electron said:


> I was told today, by an electrical contractor, that they were fined for having the door to a branch circuit panel locked. The explanation was that if anyone needed to shut a circuit off they couldn't. Has anyone heard of this? South Carolina has their own OSHA which, in my experience, is not as strict as the fed (does that surprise anyone :whistling2


The following is a letter from OSHA regarding locking an electrical panel:

October 24, 2005 

Mr. Jimmy Hill
Safety and Mission Assurance Directorate
Industrial Safety Department
Marshall Space Flight Center
Huntsville, AL 35812 

Dear Mr. Hill: 

Thank you for your inquiry dated May 24, 2005, regarding clarification of the definition for "_Readily accessible_" as contained in the Occupational Safety and Health Administration's (OSHA) electrical standards. This letter constitutes OSHA's interpretation only of the requirements discussed and may not be applicable to any question not delineated within your original correspondence. We apologize for the delay in our response. Your paraphrased scenario, question, and our response are provided below. 

*Scenario:* It is not a standard practice at the Marshall Space Flight Center to lock electrical panels operating at 600 volts or less, but a request has been received from our Facilities Department to place locks that require a key to open all electrical panels. Locking the panels is to control access by unauthorized employees. A majority of these panels are lighting panels operating at 277 volts and are located throughout the center in office buildings, shop areas, and testing facilities. The breakers in these electrical panels are not used by employees as switches to turn equipment on and off daily. 

*Question:* Does locking the electrical panels operating at 600 volts or less (to control access by unauthorized employees) violate OSHA electrical requirements for not being "_Readily accessible_" in the event of an emergency? 

*Response:* In accordance with 29 CFR 1910.399, _Readily accessible_ is defined as "capable of being reached quickly for operation, renewal, or inspections, without requiring those to whom ready access is requisite to climb over or remove obstacles or to resort to portable ladders, chairs, etc." This definition, however, *does not preclude the use of a lock on the disconnecting means (circuit breakers panel), provided those, for whom ready access may be necessary, have a key (or lock combination) available.* Additionally, the National Electrical Code *(NEC) 2005, Article 110.26, partly states, "Enclosures housing electrical apparatus that are controlled by a lock(s) shall be considered accessible to qualified persons."* Please note that the use of multiple locks, which requires different keys or combinations, on disconnecting switches may preclude the installation from being accessible or readily accessible to a particular individual who is authorized to access the panel. 

Thank you for your interest in occupational safety and health. We hope you find this information helpful. OSHA requirements are set by statute, standards, and regulations. Our interpretation letters explain these requirements and how they apply to particular circumstances, but they cannot create additional employer obligations. Note that our enforcement guidance may be affected by changes to OSHA rules. Also, from time to time we update our guidance in response to new information. To keep apprised of such developments, you can consult OSHA's website at www.osha.gov. If you have any further questions, please feel free to contact the Office of General Industry Enforcement at 202-693-1850. 

Sincerely, 



Richard E. Fairfax, Director
Directorate of Enforcement Programs


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Are you confusing this with ways to loto? Then you can't lock a panel door to comply.


----------



## rikoshaprl (Jun 24, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> Are you confusing this with ways to loto? Then you can't lock a panel door to comply.


http://search.nsf.gov/search?access=p&output=xml_no_dtd&sort=date%3AD%3AL%3Ad1&ie=UTF-8&btnG=Google+Search&client=NSF&oe=UTF-8&proxystylesheet=NSF2&site=NSF&q=electricallockoutsop-717.pdf
"Personnel should place hasps and locks on main breakers, *electrical panel doors*, valve handles and other devices. These measures prevent the accidental activation of energy sources that could result in injury or death to anyone exposed to them."

The panel door must be locked with the electrician's own lock and tag. You could use this device: Electrical Panel Lockout -
www.Panellockout.com


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Interesting,but I just go by O.S.H.A 2012 Not N.F.S.


----------

